# ♥ ♥ ♥ Love, love, love  ♥ ♥ ♥



## Trisia

*3rd February 2011*

Yeah, it's that time of year again.

Please remember that this thread is intended to provide a list (with explanations). Don't make lengthy discussions on one term. We can create separate threads (and link to them here). 

Also, this thread is an exception. No lists anywhere else on the Romanian forum, please. 

--------------------------------------------------------
Hello, everybody.

While we wait for Romanian Lovers' Day  ♥ (February 24), I thought maybe we could make a thread with endearments and lovey-dovey stuff, that we'll then add to our *sticky*. I'll  be closing the thread after the 24th, so if anyone is interested add your awesome (and sappy ) ideas now.

If we're willing to do this, we're going to have to do it the right way. As in, write down the term and its translation, explain its use, etc. You may comment on other people's posts, as long as it doesn't get overly complicated. We're after a comprehensive list.


----------



## Trisia

*inimioară*

_translation_: sweetheart
[_literal translation_: little heart]

_usage_:

M/F: gender doesn't matter
in use: inimioara mea! = my sweetheart!

----------------------------------------------------
*
scump*

_translation_: darling, precious
[_literal translation_: expensive, precious]

M: scumpul meu - my precious
F: scumpa mea - my precious

Alternative version: scumpete - both M and F

----------------------------------------------------

*motănel*

_translation_: kitty, baby
[_literal translation_: male kitten]

usage: too many highschool girls use it to call their boyfriends. No longer cute when you're in your mid-twenties.


----------



## farscape

O idee grozavă, Trisia! Să sperăm ca engleza nu va fi singura limbă straină prezentă în acest lexicon al drăgălăşeniilor.

*iubire*

_translation_: love
 [_literal translation_: love]

 M/F: Acesta-i inelul tău, iubire -This is your ring, love

 Alternative version: iubi - both M and F 

*Mândru* (frumos, drag, iubit)

_translation_: beautiful, handsome, dear, beloved 
  [_literal translation_: same as above; also proud, fulfilled, dignified]

M: (when speaking to him) Mândrule - Hey handsome
M: (when speaking of him) Mândrul meu - My love, my hon...
F: (when speaking to her) Mândro - Hey beaut(iful)
F: (when speaking of her) Mândra mea - My love, my beaut...

Alternative version: 

*Pui, Puică*

_translation_: similar to baby?
   [_literal translation_: chick

M: Pui
F: Puică

*Pisoi, Pusi*(*y*)

_translation_: kitty, pussy (non-slang!)
    [_literal translation_: kitten, pussycat

F (only): Pisoi, Pusi(y)

f.


----------



## LucianU

*farscape*, la ”pisoi” şi ”pusi” s-ar mai putea adăuga ”pisi”.


----------



## Trisia

*suflețel*

_translation_: sweetie, darling
[_literal translation_: little soul]

_usage_:

M/F: gender doesn't matter
in use: Ce mai faci, suflețel? (How are you, sweetie?)

Note: romantic use a bit dated. Nowadays I hear it when adults speak to children.
----------------------------------------------------
*
fluturaș*

_literal translation_: little butterfly

M/F: gender doesn't matter
I thought it was dated (something used perhaps 20-30 years ago), but a 17 year-old confirmed that it's very much in use now.


----------



## Trisia

*drag* (dear)

to a *F*emale: draga mea = my dear
to a *M*ale: dragul meu / dragule = my dear 
M/F: Dragă <nume> = dear <name> (works for letters, too)


----------

